# Abel x stream 10-11-12 fly reel



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Check classifieds for my Abel X Stream 10-11-12 reel for sale. Same size as a super 8, but less than half the price. Covers you from reds to bones to kings to sails to tarpon.


----------

